# I need full guide to extract gold



## mekeberiya (Aug 15, 2016)

hi everyone, I was wondering if someone could give me full guide on diffferent kinds of extraction types to recover gold from used electronics.


----------



## jason_recliner (Aug 15, 2016)

Twenty nine minutes...

To your vague request for the answer to everything, I am pleased to offer you the link below as your answer to almost anything. Many hundreds of years of refining experience are yours for the taking if you will spend the time to learn.
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=21374

Start by reading the forum FAQ, Rules, and the book by CM Hoke (there are links to it all over the forum, including in members' signatures). Then when you are ready to ask sensible questions, other members can volunteer sensible answers.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 15, 2016)

mekeberiya said:


> hi everyone, I was wondering if someone could give me full guide on diffferent kinds of extraction types to recover gold from used electronics.


I've been doing this for 50 years and I still don't know it all. No one in the world knows it all. The closest thing to a "full guide" is this forum, itself, with nearly 250,000 posts. One guy said it took him a year and a half to read it. 

If you want any responses, you need to form very specific questions.


----------



## Tndavid (Sep 18, 2016)

mekeberiya said:


> hi everyone, I was wondering if someone could give me full guide on diffferent kinds of extraction types to recover gold from used electronics.


I would familiarize yourself with the safety and proper disposal of waste sections of this wonderful forum before proceeding forward with any other step. There is a wealth of knowledge here that is not to be taken for granted.


----------



## jimdoc (Sep 18, 2016)

Mekeberiya hasn't been back since he signed up and asked for "the full guide", so I guess he would have missed it if someone did post it for him. Maybe he found "the full guide" with a google search.


----------



## mekeberiya (Sep 19, 2016)

I thank all of you for your responses.I am new to gold refining and i didn't know where to start.I guess I should start somewhere and develop my understanding.


----------



## Tndavid (Sep 19, 2016)

mekeberiya said:


> I thank all of you for your responses.I am new to gold refining and i didn't know where to start.I guess I should start somewhere and develop my understanding.


We have a wonderful search engine here.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Sep 19, 2016)

A "full guide" doesn't exist in the world. If it did, it could occupy 1000's of pages. Your question is too all-encompassing. You need to narrow it down to a specific type material in a specific situation. Once you have done this, try to search the forum for it.


----------



## butcher (Sep 19, 2016)

mekeberiya,
Welcome to the forum. There is no simple answer, most of this science is complicated by many factors, it takes time to learn and you can learn many different ways.
I suggest starting with Hoke's book, study it and work on the getting acquainted experiments in her book, these introduce you to many important reactions that once understood will help you in so many different areas of understanding the chemistry involved, how some metals become troublemakers and understanding how to deal with them...

Start with an easy material when you are ready to begin simple materials with less metals (or troublesome metals) like memory fingers, sterling silver, or karat gold... study the all of the many different processes for testing recovery and refining, study everything you can find on each different topic....

Understand the principles and how it is done before you begin (search everything you can about it), you may have to read many different papers to get the larger picture, don't limit yourself in how much you study each subject, subtle important details may not be spoken of much as most everyone knows them or some details are just plain obscure, the more you understand the more successful you will be...

Guide to the forum, take the tour of the forum this will introduce many ideas.
General reaction list...

There is no one place to begin I liked the older posts they seemed to thrive with information. many times searching an author's posts will generate tons of information as the author discusses his trials and errors...

Safety is the best place to begin, there are so many unknown dangers, and we create very toxic gasses and waste. begin here.
Study is where you educate yourself and that education is more precious than gold, it is our education that gives us the ability to recover and refine or even find gold, so basically study is where you get gold.

I can give you a detailed map of where to find gold. it would do you no good, to begin you would have to understand how to read the map and interpret it, then you would have to know how to find gold or recognize it (lots of miners packed home a lot of fools gold before they learned what real gold was), you would have to know how to recover the gold, so basically I could put you on top of a mountain full of gold and it would do you no good without an education. education is how you get the gold. education takes time, so be patient and start learning it is free. the information is here waiting for you and the gold will still be in the mountain when you are ready...


----------

